# Using the sample host environment on a server



## Mike Ilardi (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi, 
I'm developing an application with HME and am using the sample Host Environment to create the applications factories. When I run the HME on the same subnet as my Tivo, the Tivo has no problem finding the application. However, when I install it on a server (on a different subnet) and specify the IP address by clicking "Manually add a server," it seems to work only intermittently. Often times, the server will just appear as an IP address (rather than the application name) and clicking on it will result in an error message stating that no server was found at that address. Is there something special I need to do in order to make this work?
Thanks,
Mike


----------

